# recommend a usb wireless dongle with linux drivers

## h2sammo

i dont wanna have to use ndiswrapper.  id like native linux drivers.  

which do u use and which do u suggest?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

h2sammo,

I use a rt73 based device but anything with a Ralink chipset should be OK as Ralink support open source drivers. My rt73 has been good with kernel drivers since 2.6.26.

There are lots of others.  Look in the kernel and in the staging drivers.

The Staging area is for drivers thet are not quite ready for the main kernel yet. they have been known to work in one kernel version and be broken in the next.

----------

## cach0rr0

hiya

good rule of thumb for this stuff - if it works well with aircrack, it is well supported under linux

compatibility list here; http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=b7175ee6ce65315fdcd6db5ee20f7dd9#usb

Atheros-based cards are especially nifty 

'tis a driver in the kernel for "Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB"

disclaimer - I have no first-hand experience with USB wireless cards, as well NeddySeagoon knows heaps more about this shit than I do (obviously), so I reckon anything he recommends should be solid. Just know atheros cards are very well supported under linux

----------

## h2sammo

i installed this USB wifi n stick: netgear WNDA3100.

i enabled the 

```
CONFIG_AR9170_USB:                                                                                                              |  

  |                                                                                                                                 |  

  | This is a driver for the Atheros "otus" 802.11n USB devices.                                                                    |  

  |                                                                                                                                 |  

  | These devices require additional firmware (2 files).                                                                            |  

  | For now, these files can be downloaded from here:                                                                               |  

  |                                                                                                                                 |  

  | http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170                                                                              |  

  |                                                                                                                                 |  

  | If you choose to build a module, it'll be called ar9170usb.                                                                     |  

  |                                                                                                                                 |  

  | Symbol: AR9170_USB [=m]                                                                                                         |  

  | Prompt: Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB support                                                                                      |  

  |   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/ath/ar9170/Kconfig:1                                                                          |  

  |   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && ATH_COMMON [=m] && USB [=y] && MAC80211 [=m] && WLAN_80211 [=y]                   |  

  |   Location:                                                                                                                     |  

  |     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                           |  

  |       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                               |  

  |         -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])                                                                                             |  

  |           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                                                                       |  

  |             -> Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_COMMON [=m])                                                                         |  

  |   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]              
```

i looked at the given link and i am not sure is and what files i need to get and what to do with them.

----------

